# Piracetam for study and possibly S.A?



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I've heard that could be used effectively as a study aid. I've read mixed reviews so I'm not sure if I want to go and waste my money on this stuff if it doesn't work. Has anyone here used it and did it have any positive effects on anxiety?


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

It is somewhat stimulating. I would rather use it vs caffeine as caffeine makes me jittery. It doesn't seem to help with anxiety at all. I am not sure if it is worth the money. Take some sort of choline source with it to avoid headaches.

Get more reviews about *racetams on this forum http://www.imminst.org/forum/Nootropics-f169.html


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

I tried piracetam for about a week. I felt more awake/alert at work and less distracted, but not smarter.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

The best study aid or me is drinking two of those large smart waters and a NOS. I'm freakin' wired for the next 48 hours lmao.

2,000mg of caffeine anyone?? =D =D


----------



## harkinbeano (Sep 27, 2009)

A friend of mine bought some piracetam/choline capsules off of the internet, and he and I took the startup dose yesterday (2500 mg I think?), and around 800 mg today.

I definitely felt more focused, but the experience (especially yesterday) felt a little more...recreational...than anything else.

From what I've read, it's meant to aid in the communication between the left and right sides of the brain, it's supposed to subdue the effects of brain disorders such as Alzheimer's and schizophrenia, and the effects are supposed to INCREASE over time with use, rather than decrease.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

im suprised none of yall have felt it. like some others said, its best to take with a choline source.(in this case i use eggs). The effects for me seem to be i concentrate better and less stress. I also notice a decrease in my social anxiety which is small but definatley noticeable. i paid about 20$ for about 200 servings which is a great deal imo so i would say try it. it definatley helps with anxiety/stress. if you notice a little bit of jitters with ur attack dose (2000mgs-4000mg) then some magnesium chelate helps a lot (around 100-200mgs) hopes this helps


----------

